# Pellicle time on salmon?



## kingfishcam (Dec 28, 2012)

Realizing I need temps below 65F, and a good fan blowing, how much time does it typically take for pellicle to form?  One hour? 8 hours?
And does it hurt to let salmon sit in these conditions over night?
I have searched, but not really come across how long it takes.


----------



## linguica (Dec 28, 2012)

Over nite in the fridge is the easiest and safest way (no fan).  An hour on a wire rack in front of a fan will also work. You will know when it's ready when you see a dull shine and almost dry to the touch.


----------

